# Sweeps



## MGH (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all,

Just sharing a couple photos of a jeweler’s sweeps lot I ran over the last few days. I’m always surprised, based on an initial look, at how much gold can come from this material. There is the bag of mostly silver at the bottom right (processed separately in nitric first) and the few items in the other small bag, but most of the gold comes from the sweeps.

Total yield here is 1.30 ozt from 227.47g of non-silver material. The melted bar is obviously not fine gold. The customer wanted it back as soon as possible and was fine with a single recovery/refining.

Thanks to everyone at GRF who makes it possible to learn and apply these techniques!


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 9, 2017)

A fine looking loaf of gold whole wheat bread! Just add butter!! 8)


----------

